# [2006] HSI Holiday Systems International Help!



## phredo

Please can anyone give me a quick lowdown on HSI Holiday Systems International. We are in Mexico and just signed up for same. I cannot find ANY information on the web about this alledged exchange company. Time is of the essence, because if it is good, we would keep it, but, if not, we want to try to undo the deal.

Thank you so much for a quick reply.


----------



## Spence

This system has not been discussed on TUG if I remember correctly, meaning no member has reported in.  It looks to be a Travel Club similar to those that we have seen that really do not deliver a product that's worth the money you have to pay up front.

Buying something unknown in Mexico sounds like BAD NEWS.  UNDO it if you can.  What did you pay?


----------



## pittle

*CANCEL as soon as you can.  It is NOT what they promised!!!!  ** 

We bought in to that last year and not had any luck at all with it.  It is not very user friendly on the internet.  We are not renewing - I wrote them a letter about how we did not get anything like what the salesperson said, and the letter we got back was basically - tough cookies - it is your problem, not ours.  Now we are stuck with a white week hotel unit for EOY.  At least the resort is nice and we did get a decent exchange on RCI for it.  

Rescind the entire deal if you can while there.*


----------



## phredo

*Undoing the deal*

I think it is too late to undo the deal here, because we are leaving tomorrow, and I doubt anyway that there is much they would do. We paid $1600 for 75 weeks over 25 years.

Do you think we will have luck by protesting our credit card charge.'no question mark available on this computer'  I am not sure what to tell VISA if we have not tried to use it yet, but by the time we do, it would be too late. Any suggestions ..   

Thanks for the helpful answers.

Fred


----------



## pittle

I don't know if VISA will be any help or not.  

We spent $3900 on a white hotel unit for basically 15 weeks - EOY for 30 years.  We already owned at the Sheraton and really like it.  It just cost 3 times more than the 2 red 1-bedroom weeks that I bought there on ebay.  (And more than my latest 2-bedroom red week at the Mayan Palace.) I did exchange the hotel unit for a 1 bedroom in red time on RCI, so all is not lost.  

FYI - Your renewal will be due 1 year from the day you purchased.  

We did not see a single $100 "Burn" week last year.  

We are going to try SFX this year for some exchanges.


----------



## phredo

*Update on HSI problem*

I'm back in the USA now, but this morning before we left Cabo, we paid the place we bought it from a visit. This was on the advice of a Mexican we met in another setting who works for the place (Playa del Sol) and thought that if we went back and asked to undo the deal we would be successful. It appears to have worked. The sales person said she could not from her end actually issue a credit card refund on the spot, but she wrote "cancelled" on all the documentation and signed her name.

As a side note: when she first saw us this morning, she came on with a cheerful "what brings you folks back" opening. We said we would like to undo the deal; she asked why; we said we had researched HSI on the internet, could find nothing good about, very little at all about it, but several people who said the inventory was lousy and who cancelled their membership after the first year. She showed no surprise, asked nothing further, and started processing undoing the deal. Since we were sitting close to where the morning presentations were taking place, and she would soon be getting the rejects from the TS presentations to pitch her HSI deal, I think she wanted to get us out of there as quickly as possible. We would have rather had a credit card slip credit issued, of course, but I think with what she did in signing her name and taking back the "one free week at Puerta del Sol, Vallarta" that had been part of the deal, I'm pretty sure that, if it came down to our having to protest the original VISA charge, that we would not have any trouble.

Thanks so much for the quick response. That, and the Mexican who advised us to go back (you did too, Pittle, but until I talked to the person who worked there, I wasn't really planning to go back, thinking it would be a waste of time), saved us from what sounds like a waste of $1600.


----------



## fishocwr

*Wish I'd have seen this post sooner!*

Phredo,

I was at the Buganvillas Resort and got sucked into a deal with HSI.  I told the first guy I wasn't interested and he asked if I would talk to his manager so she could verify he gave the right info.  She of course got right into the sales pitch.  I told her that if they could guarantee me the first and second weeks of June at a timeshare in Ocean City, MD., I would be interested.  She said "If we can do that, will you sign?"  I (typical idiot) said yes.

Now I'm back in the USA and I couldn't find anything online about HSI until I found your post.  I called HSI but they wouldn't talk to me because I didn't have a member number.  I went into their web site.....same thing.  I called RCI and THEY SAID THEY NEVER HEARD OF HSI!

I feel so stupid and I hate to admit this but I put down a deposit (on my Visa) of $4595.  The total cost was $20,000 for 30 weeks with 10 bonus weeks, 30 Breakaway Weeks and 10 burn weeks.  Then I saw on Tug's classified ads people were selling the same location for half that much.

I called last night to kill the deal but it was after 6 PM their time so no one was there.  I called Capital One to dispute the chargeand they were very understanding but apparently its a long process with faxing documents, etc.  They suggested I get a letter from RCI saying they don't recognize HSI (fat chance) and if I knew anyone else that got "duped", get something from them.  That's when I went looking in Tug and found your post and the negative responses.  Hopefully a copy of these will help.  I'm about to call the 800 number provided by Playas De Occidente.  This is the company the sales people apparently work for and the name on my credit card receipt.

I hope they actually did fulfill their promise to cancel your order.  I'd appreciate another post once you know you got your refund.  I still can't believe I let myself get sucked into this.  Potential time share buyers, beware of HSI!


----------



## ronandjoan

Thanks for these posts.  We are in Playa del Sol in Puerta Vallerta right now and got into their sales pitch and heard about HSI - what they presented is certtainly not believable!!  

Did you know:  we would NEVER ever have to pay maintenance fees!!!??

Did you know, that any stay anywhere at all would only cost $80 total!!!!???

and of course, they had hotels, air, cruises, and worked with II, RCI, SFX, etc etc.

Did you know they would take ALL of our inventory now - which we happen to LIKE! - and sell it for us at no commission!!!!!!when we would buy into theirs, the figure I could figure out best was about $50K to buy into it.  No talking about how much all of our present properties would sell for.


----------



## ragtop

HSI is not exactly hiding from anyone.  The company is a Trustee Member of ARDA and you can read about it here:  http://www.arda.org/AM/Template.cfm?Section=HSI  Contact information is there too.  If you have a problem with what you bought (it sounds too good to be true) try the Nevada Attorney Generals Office or BBB or the ARDA Ethics Committee.


----------



## talkamotta

*I joined HSI*

I think it has been about 5 years ago.  I have used them 3 times. 2 were Club de Solei (2bedroom, 2bath) I paid $250 per week.  One was the Lawrence Welk in Escondido, I think that was $700.  Looking back on that purchase, $1700 for 20 or 30 trades. It was not one of my finer moments.  but Ive made worst mistakes in my life.  I think when I retire and can go more often and short notice, I think it will work out ok, but having said that I dont know if I will keep it up.  They used to have late notice (burn weeks) $100 and $250/week exchanges but it seems those prices have gone up. They have cruises there too, I compared prices and they were comparable.  They are legit, they are based in Vegas.  Here is thier email address http://www.holidaysystems.com/    Sometimes when I have called directly, I have been helped fast and other times they didnt speak English.  But then I have had that same problem understanding some of RCI and II reps.  When I first started calling and couldnt remember my account number I had to tell them which company I bought through.  It was a hasstle.  

Here is a copy of the newest burn list.  It might give you an idea. Again they used to be a lot lower. 


OTHER WEEKS (NEW) 
When selecting “VIEW OTHER WEEKS” you will be viewing weeks from a selection of SPECIAL PROMOTION INVENTORY. These weeks can be purchased up to 6-MONTHS in advance and are confirmed as Breakaway Weeks®. These weeks do NOT represent HSI’s full spectrum of inventory. If you do not see what you are looking for, simply click the “Email Search” button above to submit a request electronically or contact HSI by phone. 





RESORT   LOCATION   SIZE   SLEEPS   DATE   HOLIDAY   PRICE   
Club Velas Vallarta  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  Mar 4 2006     All Incl.    
Club Velas Vallarta  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  4  Mar 10 2006     All Incl.    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  Mar 11 2006     $550.00    
Westgate Vacation Villas  FL (Kissimmee)  2BD  6  Mar 11 2006     $699.00    
La Voliere du Mont Tremblant   Canada (Quebec)  2BD  6  Mar 17 2006     $250.00    
Wapato Point  WA (Manson)  Studio  5  Mar 17 2006     $525.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  Mar 18 2006     $550.00    
Paradise Beach Villas  Aruba  1BD  4  Mar 18 2006     $250.00    
Inverness by the Sea  TX (Galveston)  2BD  6  Mar 25 2006     $699.00    
Fairfield Sedona   AZ (Sedona)  1BD  4  Mar 31 2006     $625.00    
Pueblo Bonito Resort  Mexico (Mazatlan)  Studio  4  Mar 31 2006     $575.00    
Island Park Village Resort  ID (Island Park)  1BD  4  Apr 1 2006     $550.00    
Villas Doradas  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  Studio  4  Apr 1 2006     All Incl.    
Villas Doradas Beach Resort  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  1BD  6  Apr 1 2006     All Incl.    
Villas Doradas Beach Resort  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  Jr. Suite  4 (2a-2c)  Apr 2 2006     All Incl.    
Quality Hill Resort Villas  AZ (Pinetop)   2BD  6  Apr 8 2006     $599.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  1BD  4  Apr 8 2006     $363.00    
Villas Doradas  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  Studio  4  Apr 8 2006  Holy Week  All Incl.    
Villas Doradas Beach Resort  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  1BD  6  Apr 8 2006  Holy Week  All Incl.    
Viva Wyndham Dominicus Beach  Dominican Republic (La Romana)  Studio  2  Apr 8 2006  Holy Week  All Incl.    
Paradise Beach Villas  Aruba  1BD  4  Apr 9 2006     $725.00    
White Birch  MN (Detroit Lakes)  3BD-Lockoff  10  Apr 9 2006     $650.00    
Hotel Villas Doradas Beach Resort  Dominican Republic (Puerto Plata)  1BD  4  Apr 15 2006  Easter Week  All Incl.    
Lantern Bay Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Apr 15 2006  Easter Week  $349.00    
Playa Del Sol Grand  Mexico (Nuevo Vallarta)  2BD  6  Apr 15 2006  Easter Week  $699.00    
Swan Mountain Resort  CO (Dillon)  1BD  6  Apr 15 2006  Easter Week  $411.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  1BD  4  Apr 15 2006  Easter Week  $402.00    
Grand Mayan Acapulco  Mexico (Acapulco)  Studio  4 (2a-2c)  Apr 22 2006     $453.00    
Grand Mayan Riviera Maya  Mexico (Playa del Carmen)  Studio  2  Apr 22 2006     $439.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Apr 22 2006     $439.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Apr 22 2006     $439.00    
Lantern Bay Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Apr 22 2006     $380.00    
Mayan Palace Acapulco  Mexico (Acapulco)  Studio  4  Apr 22 2006     $409.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Apr 22 2006     $453.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Apr 22 2006     $453.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  1BD  4  Apr 22 2006     $409.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  Apr 22 2006     $439.00    
San Clemente Cove  CA (San Clemente)  Studio  2  Apr 23 2006     $599.00    
Pueblo Bonito Resort  Mexico (Mazatlan)  1BD  6  Apr 24 2006     $466.00    
Blue Heron  WA (Union)   2BD  6  Apr 28 2006     $575.00    
Grand Mayan Acapulco  Mexico (Acapulco)  Studio  2  Apr 28 2006     $491.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Apr 29 2006     $491.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Apr 29 2006     $491.00    
Mayan Palace Acapulco  Mexico (Acapulco)  Studio  4 (2a-2c)  Apr 29 2006     $452.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Apr 29 2006     $510.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Apr 29 2006     $510.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Apr 29 2006     $510.00    
Sea Village  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  Apr 29 2006     $472.00    
Sea Village  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  Apr 29 2006     $472.00    
Surrey Vacation Resort Grand Crowne  MO (Branson)  1BD  4  Apr 29 2006     $399.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  1BD  4  Apr 29 2006     $452.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  Apr 29 2006     $491.00


----------



## iknownothing

*I think I am stuck*

last week, we spend $10000 in club Velas Vallarta to buy 75 weeks for 25 years, 12 register weeks ( sliver ) with paying maintenance fee in even year for next 24 years and 10 RCI bouns point......  sign up in HSI annual fee $89

The club velas Vallarta is nice but I started to worry about HSI.  As Pitte suggest, I need to read the fine print tonight.  If I drop out the HSI, I may lost the 75 weeks.. that means my $10000 is only paid for 12 sliver weeks in club Velas Vallarta.  That really make me cry.  If I cancel it, I will lost 50% of the money.  The sale told me this is a final deal.  I don't have 15 days buffer..... 

I also have HGVC point.  Now, I really don't know how to use all these vacations....


----------



## talkamotta

I dont know how to use all my vacation.....

That makes me laugh...I think this is the only site that would have that problem.  I have 5 weeks of vacation and 10 personal days and I have had that same problem.    

I dont know how long you can carry out the HSI part, but it might come in handy.


----------



## pittle

I've been on vacation for the past month and am just getting back to reading posts.  There sure have been quite a few posts on HSI since I posted last.

Am I understanding that they are now just selling HSI without ownership in a home resort?   That sounds a lot like Royal Holiday Vacation Club that is just a points program to go to one of the resorts in their system.  We did a 2 year trial on that back in 1991.

When we bought at the Sheraton last year, the HSI was part of the presentation, but we did get 15 weeks use at the Sheraton Buganvillas and 20 Breakaway weeks and unlimited Burn weeks with HSI.  (At the Sheraton, they gave us an extra year with RCI and 1 year at HSI with the purchase.)
Even though we have decided to drop the HSI, we will still have 15 weeks or use at the Sheraton.  I've already banked one with RCI and just exchanged it for a week at Thanksgiving 2006.  

We decided that RCI had more exchange opportunities than HSI and the Breakaway weeks are basically the same as RCI Extra Vacations and the Burn Weeks are basically the same as Last Call Vacations.  The prices seem to be about the same.

We also signed up with SFX since we own several Mayan Palace weeks.


----------



## iknownothing

*selling HSI without ownership in a home resorts*

Hi Pittle :

For me, I got my HSI through the ownership in my home resorts - club vales Vallarta.  So I pay a lot 

I am new in this HSI.  could you mind to tell me why you drop the HSI?  I am sure you were assigned many weeks in HSI when you bought your home resorts?

I also new in the RCI exchange program.  My home resorts also give us 2 years free RCI membership.  Any idea how to learn more about RCI exchange.  Club Vales Vallarta is a goldon crowed but I only have right-to-use from June to October....


----------



## talkamotta

I havent traded any of my resorts to HSI but that is available.  I have traded w/RCI on many occassions. I have used HSI to buy burn weeks (again they used to be real cheap).  There are so many different ways to plan your vacation portfollio, reading the advice from TUG members only expands those possibilities.  So you have to find what works best for you and even that changes.  Its a never ending story.  So in my opinion.  If I had only one resort and 5 vacation weeks, I might take my one week and just use RCI and HSI to go visit other resorts. I would pay the rental fee, most are the price of a maintenance fee.  It will give you an idea of where you would want to buy your second timeshare or if you just like to take the chance of renting.  You can also trade your week w/RCI  and try another resort and place.  With RCI and HSI you have to deposit first, with II you dont.  If you are going to a high demand resort then you have to deposit and request anyway.  Now that Ive told you this there will be others that have had it work out differently.  Timesharing is a learning process, its not hard and its fun, those who dont take the time to learn it often find themselves selling their timeshare at a loss and miss out on a lot of fun and memories.


----------



## Puffin

*Re: HSI Holiday Systems International Help!*

My wife and I just returned from Puerto Vallarta. We had an 'encounter' with HSI while we were there. After learning more about HSI, we decided to try to get out of the agreement that we signed. We went back to the Velas Vallarta Resort the next day and tried to get a credit on our credit card to nullify the purchase. We kept hearing "No" until we mentioned that the salesperson we talked to said we had 5 days to nullify the agreement. That supposedly turned out to be the magic words and he then scrawled something unreadable on our Enrollment Application and credit card slip. We didn't get a credit on our credit card to match the charge that was made. In some ways I'd love to see this thing work although it's too good to be true. Of course there could be hidden charges that we don't yet know about to make exchanges, maintenance fees and all the other items that can come up unexpectedly. Our credit card company said it usually takes 7 to 14 days for a credit to show up on our account to remove the charge that is there. In the meantime, we'll just have to see what else comes up on the internet to find out how this might turn out to be a positive purchase. Wishful thinking?

Puffin


----------



## jules54

*Re: HSI Holiday Systems International Help!*

These darn travel clubs just keep popping up with different names. My travel club purchase in 2000 was Great Escapes AKA Advantage Travel in Leland, FL. For the price of only 5,000.00 I get lifetime membership and three weeks useage per year price per unit depending upon size. Upon purchase I got a free trip to Hawaii for two people airfare and condo for a week. I did use this and it was alot of hassle to book, but I got it done. Also got a free trip to Las vegas for two with airfare and hotel room. I also used that trip. Everyother promise they made at presentation was false. In the 51/2 years I have owned this travel club I have used 2 condo weeks. I also pay a yearly membership fee of 182.00. I have used the travel agency part of the club to book charter air at a very small discount and commerical airfare. I usually know what I am looking for before I call them to check vendor pricing. I also got a couple of hot weeks with the purchase and used both of them on other trips to Hawaii. The reason they hooked me was the spiel about not having any more maint. fees, but there is that pesky yearly renewal. Plus they even sent me a special assessment this year for 75.00, but upon me calling they said it was totally voluntary and you did get a WORTHLESS companion fare ticket.


----------



## Puffin

*Re: HSI Holiday Systems International Help!*

Jules54
Thanks for your information. I'm calling the credit card company tomorrow to see what I can do about the charge before I have to pay the bill.
Puffin


----------



## Puffin

*Re: HSI Holiday Systems International Help!*

I'm still waiting for the credit card statement to show the credit.
Will keep you all advised of what happens.
Puffin


----------



## wallyworld

*Re: HSI Holiday Systems International Help!*

We joined HSI in Puerto Vallarta last year and paid $3000 US. We were given a free cruise and a 1 week stay at any of the 4 Playa Del Sol Hotels in P. V. to use within 18 months. One reason we bought HSI was because of the unlimited burn weeks and the 75 breakaway weeks plus the fact that if you cant use your timeshare week and dont want to bank it with RCI they will pay your maintenance fee for you. Well doing that was an ordeal in itself and as far as the week at Playa Del Sol goes apparently they dont have any availability in the month of Jan. The salesman assured us that if we booked 6 months in advance we wouldnt have any trouble at all. We are still hoping that they will find us something. If they dont you will recognize me as the Canadian with the " Playa Del Sol and HSI Sucks " t-shirt in Puerto Vallarta. Since I will be there for 3 weeks - maybe 4!!  - and I do like to talk to people - I should be able to put quite a dent in their future sales.


----------



## brosterhous

*My experience with HSI so far*

We joined HSI in Puerto Vallarta, June of 2008. Scared to death we were making a BIG mistake! Still scared! But there has been nothing at all to justify that fear to-date.
The cruise offer is for real, as we did Alaska in May, on Holland America, had a great time and fabulous weather - shirtsleeves standing in front of the glaciers, & getting sunburned. Anyway the price was as advertised, and about half of what we have paid on our other two cruises. Come on! An oceanview cabin for seven hundred and ninety-bucks? That's for the room, not per person. If you've cruised before, you know that's a deal.
As I speak, a friend is laying on a Maui beach, courtesy of the friends-&-family sharing program. Getting a reservation for them couldn't have been easier. BTW, she and hubby are staying in a 2BR, 2 bath, condo with their two adult daughters for $432 total for the week. HSI also got them very good airfare, and they did like we did and surfed for better fares later, only to find that they couldn't get anything lower.
I don't like salespeople as a rule, and tend to think very little of Customer (non)Service. But we worked with Mary Falter and, in her absence, Gail, to get the cruise arranged and all came off without a single hitch.

The $100 Burn Week rooms are for real, and there are a whole bunch of them sitting on the website right now. Basically, the rates go up with larger rooms/suites and farther out. Very roughly, you can expect a price increase of less than a hundred dollars for a second bedroom; and about the same for each week farther out into the future. These people made their reservation about 5 weeks in advance, and you already know the price.
Never yet have spoken to an HSI "American" with that familiar New Delhi accent. They are in Vegas, and my friends down there confirm their location.
I'm still waiting to get burned, but so far all is well. Hope some of you will get a bit of relief from reading the experience of one who has, albeit sparingly, made use of the HSI product. Good luck all!
We're looking to do Hawaii in the Jan-March range, and i have no doubt we can easily beat the $1600 "bargain" our traveling pinochle partners have come up with.
And yes, BTW, no nasty annual maintenance fees, just the $99 for the optional exchange program which, I think, is RCI. But again, that's a separate program altogether.


----------



## drivable

brosterhous said:


> We joined HSI in Puerto Vallarta, June of 2008. Scared to death we were making a BIG mistake! Still scared! But there has been nothing at all to justify that fear to-date.
> The cruise offer is for real, as we did Alaska in May, on Holland America, had a great time and fabulous weather - shirtsleeves standing in front of the glaciers, & getting sunburned. Anyway the price was as advertised, and about half of what we have paid on our other two cruises. Come on! An oceanview cabin for seven hundred and ninety-bucks? That's for the room, not per person. If you've cruised before, you know that's a deal.
> As I speak, a friend is laying on a Maui beach, courtesy of the friends-&-family sharing program. Getting a reservation for them couldn't have been easier. BTW, she and hubby are staying in a 2BR, 2 bath, condo with their two adult daughters for $432 total for the week. HSI also got them very good airfare, and they did like we did and surfed for better fares later, only to find that they couldn't get anything lower.
> I don't like salespeople as a rule, and tend to think very little of Customer (non)Service. But we worked with Mary Falter and, in her absence, Gail, to get the cruise arranged and all came off without a single hitch.
> 
> The $100 Burn Week rooms are for real, and there are a whole bunch of them sitting on the website right now. Basically, the rates go up with larger rooms/suites and farther out. Very roughly, you can expect a price increase of less than a hundred dollars for a second bedroom; and about the same for each week farther out into the future. These people made their reservation about 5 weeks in advance, and you already know the price.
> Never yet have spoken to an HSI "American" with that familiar New Delhi accent. They are in Vegas, and my friends down there confirm their location.
> I'm still waiting to get burned, but so far all is well. Hope some of you will get a bit of relief from reading the experience of one who has, albeit sparingly, made use of the HSI product. Good luck all!
> We're looking to do Hawaii in the Jan-March range, and i have no doubt we can easily beat the $1600 "bargain" our traveling pinochle partners have come up with.
> And yes, BTW, no nasty annual maintenance fees, just the $99 for the optional exchange program which, I think, is RCI. But again, that's a separate program altogether.


WOW, let's pull this one up from three years ago on our first post.  Makes you wonder, but HSI is for real, I've been in their boiler room in Vegas, I've met their CEO.  They claim to be the third largest exchange company.  The only problem I see with them is the way it gets sold as an add-on or an exit program in many resorts in Mexico.  On their website it claims the cost is only $30,000 (click on the non-affiliated resorts button)  so all of you that paid less in Mexico got a great deal, right?  Really, the company is legit, it's just the sales practices by independent vendors that is the pits.  The CEO says that they've terminated some that were proven to be liars, but, hey, that would be all of them if they're timeshare salesmen, right?


----------



## Rent_Share

Double Shill ???


----------



## DeniseM

Rent_Share said:


> Double Shill ???



Possibly - Brousterhouse, from "Oregon," is posting from New Jersey...


----------



## drivable

Rent_Share said:


> Double Shill ???





DeniseM said:


> Possibly - Brousterhouse, from "Oregon," is posting from New Jersey...


and I like Oregon but won't go near New Jersey except to get to NYC. :whoopie:


----------



## drivable

DeniseM said:


> Possibly - Brousterhouse, from "Oregon," is posting from New Jersey...


phredo whose
Last Activity: January 25, 2006 12:02 AM

would probably roll over in his grave knowing that you had modified the title of his post for no reason

right under the title it says
phredo   - January 19, 2006

the posters of post #s 2,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12, etc did not respond to a post entitled
*[2006]* HSI Holiday Systems International Help!


----------



## DeniseM

drivable said:


> would probably roll over in his grave knowing that you had modified the title of his post for no reason
> 
> right under the title it says
> phredo   - January 19, 2006



When someone posts to a very old thread, people often don't notice the date and start responding as if it is a _new_ question.  Mods often add the date in the title to alert readers that the question is old - 3 years old in this case.

Since phredo hasn't been here since 2006, it probably won't bother him too much.  

If you have any questions about my moderating in the future, please feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## drivable

DeniseM said:


> Since phredo hasn't been here since 2006, it probably won't bother him too much.


Since phredo doesn't accept email from TUG users and doesn't respond to PM, could a TUG administrator send an email and ask him for his current evaluation of HSI?


----------



## spammushubi

Hi fishocwr, were you able to cancel your memebership and get your monies back?  Did the letter from RCI and a copy of the message thread help? Please let me know as I just bought a timeshare and want to cancel now that I am back in the states and have read the horror stories.  Thanks!


----------



## spammushubi

fishocwr said:


> Phredo,
> 
> I was at the Buganvillas Resort and got sucked into a deal with HSI.  I told the first guy I wasn't interested and he asked if I would talk to his manager so she could verify he gave the right info.  She of course got right into the sales pitch.  I told her that if they could guarantee me the first and second weeks of June at a timeshare in Ocean City, MD., I would be interested.  She said "If we can do that, will you sign?"  I (typical idiot) said yes.
> 
> Now I'm back in the USA and I couldn't find anything online about HSI until I found your post.  I called HSI but they wouldn't talk to me because I didn't have a member number.  I went into their web site.....same thing.  I called RCI and THEY SAID THEY NEVER HEARD OF HSI!
> 
> I feel so stupid and I hate to admit this but I put down a deposit (on my Visa) of $4595.  The total cost was $20,000 for 30 weeks with 10 bonus weeks, 30 Breakaway Weeks and 10 burn weeks.  Then I saw on Tug's classified ads people were selling the same location for half that much.
> 
> I called last night to kill the deal but it was after 6 PM their time so no one was there.  I called Capital One to dispute the chargeand they were very understanding but apparently its a long process with faxing documents, etc.  They suggested I get a letter from RCI saying they don't recognize HSI (fat chance) and if I knew anyone else that got "duped", get something from them.  That's when I went looking in Tug and found your post and the negative responses.  Hopefully a copy of these will help.  I'm about to call the 800 number provided by Playas De Occidente.  This is the company the sales people apparently work for and the name on my credit card receipt.
> 
> I hope they actually did fulfill their promise to cancel your order.  I'd appreciate another post once you know you got your refund.  I still can't believe I let myself get sucked into this.  Potential time share buyers, beware of HSI!


Hi fishocwr, were you able to cancel your memebership and get your monies back? Did the letter from RCI and a copy of the message thread help? Please let me know as I just bought a timeshare and want to cancel now that I am back in the states and have read the horror stories. Thanks!


----------



## tommy21

*HSI*

Seeing all these posts of the HSI problems is troubling.  We have been using HSI for the last 2 years and have had wonderful vacations using their burn weeks.  Stayed a week in Vegas at Club de Solei ($300) and other offerings and all were exceptional values.  Staff were very accommodating and a great help in booking trips.
Being retired I am able to travel anywhere, anytime, so that may be the reason.
I just look for a good rate a book the trip.  If I needed a specific trip at a specific time, I book it at the cheapest site on the internet...not necessarily being HSI.
So far I really like the HSI site....but I have noticed the holiday rates are not the $100/week as they are off season.


----------

